# Hard shot?



## Spotnstalk (Jun 25, 2014)

What's the shot you hate the most? For me it's the high dove flying straight at me. I think these Texas dove has discovered that I miss that shot most the time


----------



## Fowlmouth (Oct 4, 2008)

A fast low flying left to right bird. :-(


----------



## Bret (Sep 7, 2007)

Chukar dropping off the hill!


----------



## Clarq (Jul 21, 2011)

Any long bird quartering away always gives me trouble. It's hard to figure out the proper lead.


----------



## fishreaper (Jan 2, 2014)

For any bird, probably left to right, but coming at an angle toward me. Or worse are the birds that come at you at a 45 degree angle, see you, then bolt back at about 90 degrees. I've seen dove do it too me all the time.


----------



## Spotnstalk (Jun 25, 2014)

Dove in my opinion are the hardest to shoot at times. They can change directions in the blink of an eye


----------



## bamacpl (Jun 1, 2010)

Chukar dropping off a cliff while breathing hard, balancing on one foot on the tip of a sharp narrow ledge


----------



## outdoorser (Jan 14, 2013)

Any kind of bird flying away and up left to right


----------



## Bax* (Dec 14, 2008)

Any bird flying straight toward me. I finally learned to hold off on the shot until the bird either flied over and is heading away, or til he sees me and cuts to either side.

Straight on is sooo hard.


----------



## toasty (May 15, 2008)

Bax* said:


> Any bird flying straight toward me. I finally learned to hold off on the shot until the bird either flied over and is heading away, or til he sees me and cuts to either side.
> 
> Straight on is sooo hard.


Same here. A high bird flying towards me is the toughest for me to hit. It doesn't matter how many times I try, I rarely get the lead right, as soon as they pass me or I miss on my first shot and have a going away shot, I am a much better shot.


----------



## hawglips (Aug 23, 2013)

I seem to miss a crossing left to right shot more than others.


----------



## Critter (Mar 20, 2010)

I have always had trouble with the bird flying straight away from me at a low angle. Now if it is flying towards me the shot is a piece of cake.


----------



## outdoorser (Jan 14, 2013)

Its funny how all of us are different. Like I hear a lot of you saying you hate the high flying straight at you birds....I rarely have a problem with those!


----------



## manysteps (Sep 28, 2009)

Any dove I see from 200 yards away and watch it come in to me... I over think it, and miss that shot EVERY time.


----------



## Spotnstalk (Jun 25, 2014)

I have to let them pass me if coming straight at me and I haven't been able to set up in the field I'm hunting to allow them to do it. I'm backed up to trees so as they pass they are out of sight. Left to right or right to left or flying away don't matter I will smoke em but straight at me up high I lose them under the barrel I guess but I can't hit em 9 out of 10 times


----------



## Spotnstalk (Jun 25, 2014)

To me quartering away or the side to side shot is just like skeet range so it's easy seeing as how that's about the only practice I get here in east Texas. I think when I lived in Cali still and hunted quail and pheasant as well as dove I was a much better shot. I am also still getting acquainted with my new over/under so I should just blame it on the gun


----------



## hamernhonkers (Sep 28, 2007)

I can't think of any hard shot angles for me........................I do seem to have a lot of easy misses though :shock:


----------



## Spotnstalk (Jun 25, 2014)

Best answer yet hamer


----------



## utahgolf (Sep 8, 2007)

trying to shoot a crippled duck swimming away when they put their head down. I waste way too many shells attempting that. Hardest shot there is!


----------



## hoghunter011583 (Jul 21, 2008)

I seem to hit all the birds that I would think are hard and I miss clean on thos easy flaring birds over the decoys at 20 yards! Its like the dang things are floating over the decoys and I unload and hit nothing!! Then a Teal will buzz me out of nowhere and I spin around and hammer him... I guess I can't shoot for nothing and I just have to rely on luck


----------

